
DPDK: Data Plane Development Kit - pjf
http://www.dpdk.org/
======
pinhead
If you're interested in this also checkout netmap and vale:
[http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/netmap/](http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/netmap/)

~~~
acd
Agree Vale is fast, also fast are 6windgate DPDK.

DPDK has Openstack support, does Vale have Openstack support? Vale looks
brilliant in that it takes away complexity yet is fast!

Link on Vale performance
[http://cnp.neclab.eu/vale#scalability](http://cnp.neclab.eu/vale#scalability)

------
victorhugo31337
Don't forget PF_RING:

[http://www.ntop.org/products/packet-
capture/pf_ring/](http://www.ntop.org/products/packet-capture/pf_ring/)

------
nkurz
The Programmer's Guide pages do a good job of describing how the pieces fit
together within this project:
[http://www.dpdk.org/doc/guides/prog_guide/index.html](http://www.dpdk.org/doc/guides/prog_guide/index.html)

